
Show HN: Scikit-plot – One-line functions for data science visualization - reiinakano
https://github.com/reiinakano/scikit-plot
======
mmierz
Looks useful, I will try this out.

In the examples, some of the plots (such as the classifier factory ROC curve)
generate many curves, but this is not explained -- is it one curve per cross-
validation split?

~~~
reiinakano
No. It is one curve per class.

